# Need to go Fishing!!!



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Wanting to do a little fishing and a lots of catching, easy going, will guarantee to provide you some laughs. 

Do have fishing and boating experience....

Just shoot me a PM..........


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

What kind of fishing you looking for and when?


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Fishing*

Any type will work, I enjoy the bay as well as the offshore. Weekends are always open & during week for advance notice...

Thanks!!


----------



## reeltimeadventure (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you interested in the POC area?
If so lets talk.


----------

